# Gramophonedzie coming to HK on November 18th anyone?



## andrewhong (Aug 16, 2009)

I found this event online. Looks great but does anyone know about this venue?

Opium Soul pres Gramophonedzie at Hyde Friday 18th November - View topic - Hong Kong's Entertainment, Nightlife, Clubbing and Music Guide - hkclubbing.com


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I have been to clubs here and there from Miami, netherlands and now Hong Kong and I hae never heard of those djs! JW


----------

